# My new puppy



## davmor (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a picture of my new Chocolate Lab puppy Sadie. Dave.


----------



## shawneyboy (Dec 9, 2010)

Used to have a Chessi.  Now have 2, a choc and yellow.  They would run and play in the snow all freakin day if I let them   Enjoy the new addition to the family!


----------



## davmor (Dec 9, 2010)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> Used to have a Chessi.  Now have 2, a choc and yellow.  They would run and play in the snow all freakin day if I let them   Enjoy the new addition to the family!


I have another Chocolate Lab, shes 10 years old, loves to play in the snow. I think this is her favorite time of the year. Dave.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 9, 2010)

Cute pic!
Our chocolate is Abby and we got her a year ago last fall, along with another that is a yellow, Cooper.
When the snow started falling last year, they had a blast in it chasing,....uh, retrieving, small squeaky footballs. It's still one of their favorite things to do.
Cooper *LOVES* the water, and Abby kinda likes it.


----------



## Xena (Dec 9, 2010)

Adorable and thanks for sharing!
I'd have one of those cept I hate
dog hair all over my house so
I have a shih tzu instead.


----------



## davmor (Dec 9, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Cute pic!
> Our chocolate is Abby and we got her a year ago last fall, along with another that is a yellow, Cooper.
> When the snow started falling last year, they had a blast in it chasing,....uh, retrieving, small squeaky footballs. It's still one of their favorite things to do.
> Cooper *LOVES* the water, and Abby kinda likes it.


PapaDave. where are you located "Upnorth" if you don't mind me asking. I also have barn/garage with a wood shop here in good old Higgins Lake. Be warm and safe. Dave.


----------



## Badfish740 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking dog-reminds me of last winter with Hank (10 weeks old in this pic):






Enjoy it and take lots of pictures-they grow up before you know it.


----------



## davmor (Dec 9, 2010)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> Nice looking dog-reminds me of last winter with Hank (10 weeks old in this pic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hanks beautiful. Yeah I know they grow fast. My oldest Lab doubled her weight almost everytime we took her in for her puppy shots. Be warm and safe. Dave.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2010)

Ha!  Too cute.  Keep her outside til she's worn herself out- you'll lose less shoes etc that way


----------



## basswidow (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't get my chocolate lab outside in the cold.  She'd rather curl up infront of the stove.  She hates the snow,  doesn't swim, I think I got a lemon.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2010)

Your chocolate lab is "yellow"


----------



## Badfish740 (Dec 10, 2010)

More pics!


----------



## davmor (Dec 10, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I can't get my chocolate lab outside in the cold.  She'd rather curl up infront of the stove.  She hates the snow,  doesn't swim, I think I got a lemon.


You never know about them. My oldest loves the water and the snow, she loves rolling around in the snow. I think she has part otter in her. She will get up on the snow banks I make with my plow and slide on her back. Then again she loves being in the house by the fire. Dave.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 10, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Your chocolate lab is "yellow"



She is yellow!  Big chicken and doesn't act like a Lab at all.  She acts more like a house cat.

She doesn't like the cold and she can't take the heat - stays inside for the A/C.  She has alergies and her scent gland is awful.  Always putting out a smell.  $ 1100 to remove,  she's not worth it.  

After she eats in the morning - she'll walk around the yard and eat rabbit pellets.  Chews up everything she can swipe.  

You're pup is a cute one.  Hope she's better then my mongrel dog!


----------



## CALJREICH (Dec 10, 2010)

Dogs are the best. I love them.


----------



## bigtall (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful pup. I am very jealous!


----------



## loon (Dec 11, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your just kidding right?

loon


----------



## CALJREICH (Dec 11, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check this out.  #4    April 3rd, 2003, 07:42 AM  
 petdr  
Administrator   Join Date: Apr 2001
Posts: 262  

Dog's anal glands - bad smell - Answered by Dr. Slome 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These are likely anal gland substance that he is secreting monthly - it IS really putrid. Some dogs get infections of these glands and cause them to build up content more quickly. Other dogs just have it periodically and there is nothing wrong. This is a natural repellant which is also a unique smell to each dog ( that is why dog's smell each others behinds). Sometimes people have these glands surgically removed if there is a chronic reoccuring infection or they just can't stand the smell. 

Sorry. You can also try and get an animal odour eliminator from your veterinarian which at least will neutralise the smell within short time when sprayed on the anus area. 

Martin Slome DVM 

Centre Street Animal Hospital 
7700 Bathurst Street Units, 40-42 
Thornhill 
Ontario 
L4J 7Y3 

Tel. (905) 771-9855


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 11, 2010)

nice dog.  i used to have a black lab that loved to go for rides.  i would jingle the keys to let her know what was about to happen.  once, before i headed out on the cycle, i jingled the keys and she got ready to go for a ride.  the bike was running and as i was on it ready to pull away, she looked so disappointed that the guilt laid in so i let go of the handle bars on one side and said "c'mon".  the next thing i know, she jumped onto the seat, put her front paws on the gas tank and leaned back into me.   well away we went with no problems at all. i didn't take her for too many rides like that but she sure enjoyed when i did!  i have a dog lover now but her dog decided he lived long enough 3 years ago.  i just can't convince her to get a lab so we are dogless...which isn't all that bad. sure frees  you up during vacation time anyway. merry christmas, eh!


----------



## davmor (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks yooper, Labs do take lots of your time but they are wonderful loyal pets. This troll loves the U.P. takes many trips up even just for the day. Snowmobiling at its finest. Wife was born and raised up there. Stay warm. Dave.


----------



## davmor (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks yooper, Labs do take lots of your time but they are wonderful loyal pets. This trolll Love the U.P. takes many trips up even just for the day. Snowmobiling at its finest. Wife was born and raised up there. Stay warm. Dave.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Dec 12, 2010)

Cute pup! I've got a 5yr old black that is right at my side everywhere i go. I left my other lab at my parents when i moved out because he turned into more of  family dog than my own lol. But that ol boy is goin on 11 now and he's still full of energy.


----------



## 91220da (Dec 13, 2010)

I feed him, keep him warm, and safe. I let him sit on my side of couch and sleep on the bed, and this is how he responds when I say, "Bring me the ball".  Mans best friend my A##!


----------



## Dix (Dec 14, 2010)

91220da said:
			
		

> I feed him, keep him warm, and safe. I let him sit on my side of couch and sleep on the bed, and this is how he responds when I say, "Bring me the ball".  Mans best friend my A##!




True. But I bet he's always glad to see you !! It could be worse, you could have a fox terrier that is mega tennis ball OCD. Walmart has them the cheapest  :coolsmirk: 


To the OP, lovely pup..enjoy!!


----------



## ColdNH (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice, another chocolate lab puppy, LOVE em.

Duke loves the snow too, but so far we have barely even gotten a dusting this year. were both pissed off about that! 

Duke did not like swimming at first but now i cannot keep him out of the water.

He does NOT like the truck at all on the other hand. hates the car with a passion, doesnt even matter if were going to the park or for a hike, he still hates it, gets anxious and drools and whines. poor guy. 

He is my shadow






He works against me when it comes to the stacks though, thinks all the wood is sticks for me to throw for him.


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 14, 2010)

davmor said:
			
		

> Thanks yooper, Labs do take lots of your time but they are wonderful loyal pets. This trolll Love the U.P. takes many trips up even just for the day. Snowmobiling at its finest. Wife was born and raised up there. Stay warm. Dave.


   glad to here from somone else with an appreciation for the u.p.  yes, snowmobiling is great.  had lots of fun and met lots of people...probably more than at harley rides!....now, with all that aside, i have a bone to pick....what the heck do you think you're doing coming up here and taking one of our women?????????


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 15, 2010)

davmor said:
			
		

> PapaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just north of Atlanta, Dave.
Here's a pic of Abby in the snow today. She had her muzzle down in it almost to her ears. I think she smelled a field mouse.
Oh man, don't let Abby see that tennis ball. She'll start dancing around thinking it's time to go play. We just came in a while ago, and she's whining to go back out as I'm typing this. On second thought, maybe she has to go #2. 
BRB


----------



## davmor (Dec 15, 2010)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> davmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha just lucky I guess.


----------



## davmor (Dec 15, 2010)

ColdNH said:
			
		

> Nice, another chocolate lab puppy, LOVE em.
> 
> Duke loves the snow too, but so far we have barely even gotten a dusting this year. were both pissed off about that!
> 
> ...


Thats one nice looking dog. My older lab likes to help when we are picking up brush. Dave.


----------

